# Phrags and growing in water trays



## Slipper lover (Sep 7, 2017)

I have a few phrags and i have seen many people just sit them in water and be fine is the a certain way to do these because i am confused as to how it works and do certain pot,medium work best for growing phrags these way


----------



## Slipper lover (Sep 7, 2017)

Also thank you in adance for answers and i will glady listen to suggestion


----------



## Kalyke (Sep 7, 2017)

I grow my paphs the way I would think Lousiana pond iris like to be grown. I have a little "fake pond" a Rubbermaid horse trough. At least half of it is filled with lousiana iris of different colors. I can leave them out, of course, and they can survive in freezing weather. The Phrags cannot. They need to be taken out of the water, and moved into the house when the night weather starts getting to 55 degrees. Phrags are soooo picky about water too. Only rain or melt-snow water. In a last ditch, tap water with some chlorine/chloramine remover. PH 5.5-6.5 is best.

When they are inside, they can be in a bowl of water in a net pot with all the roots in the water. 

I think another thing if you can get it, is moving water, like a little fountain, or fish tank filter next to the phrag. That would be ideal.


----------



## Slipper lover (Sep 7, 2017)

Thats very interting i love that concept it sounds very nice but seems complicated but i would love to try it nice suggestion thank you for the response


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2017)

I have a bunch of Phrags growing in trays of water. I have little aquarium pumps circulating the water. Just have to drain and refresh the water every few months. Clay pebbles in the bottom of the pots works well with this method.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2017)

I've seen pictures of species like pearcei growing on rock right by a stream, and many of them had their base submerged in water. 

Many other species ( besseae and kovachii among others) are found growing on a slope with swiping water or near by stream. 

Then caudatum are found as an epiphyte but with high humidity in the air and heavy dews and frequent rains I think. 

Plants in general, will adapt to water culture of some kind. 
The same goes with phrags. 
I think keeping water fresh and low in TDS is the key.
You can grow in a pot without sitting them in water just fine also.


----------



## blondie (Sep 8, 2017)

I grow all mine in grow bag trays, filled with gravel. I started doing mid last winter as I was sick of getting rots in the crow from drips of the watering can or hose pipe. 

I has worked really well for me rots are pretty much none existent. I use rain water and fill the trace to just under 1cm about the bottom of the pot. Once every 2/3 months I empty as much water out let the gravel dry to kill of the algae. 

The only problem I have is algae growth I get in the greenhouse. 

I grow nearly every orchid in rock wool 1cm cubes I've always grown in that I have the every few in bark. 

I grow all my long petalled phrags on the dryer side so they don't sit in the water.


----------



## Slipper lover (Sep 8, 2017)

Okay but i have another question what medium does it have to be and most of mine are seedlings and do no have huge root systems will these still work


----------



## blondie (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a seedling in bark in water and t's doing really well. One of the reasons I don't use bark for phrags is it rots a lot quicker and I really don't have the time to repot so often. 

Most of my phrags have been brought grown in rock wool from the start. I've never been a massive fan of going from organic media to in-organic media. As the plant can struggle until new roots start growing.

But for me i find potting media to be a personal choice. What works for one may not for another.


----------



## Slipper lover (Sep 8, 2017)

Okay so if i want to put them in water does it have to be moving water or do i have to change it and do the roots have to be at the same level as the water same


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2017)

No, the roots will grow out into the water.


----------



## Slipper lover (Sep 8, 2017)

That is very cool thank you very much but does the water need to comsantly need to move


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2017)

It's preferable, or you should aerate the water.


----------



## Slipper lover (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you eric good advice


----------



## blondie (Sep 10, 2017)

I keep mine sitting in water but months a month flush each pot before I but them back


----------



## Slipper lover (Sep 10, 2017)

Okay i get it i would love to see pictures if that is not a prodlem for you guys and what you use to aireate the water


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2017)

I can't post photos, sorry. For aeration just get a small aquarium air pump,. some plastic line and an air-stone.


----------



## Slipper lover (Sep 12, 2017)

Okay thank you so much i am going to try it and see how it works thank you gor everyones help


----------



## Jaljala (Sep 12, 2017)

I grow my Phrags in plastic transparent pots (the tall ones for food stuff in the bulk section of grocery store), and I drill 2 1/4" holes near 1/2" from the bottom (just like Ray's method of semi-hydroponics). As a result there is always half an inch of water at the bottom of the pot.
I use a mix of 2/3 Orchiata medium bark and 1/2 perlite or pumice.
Most of the species and hybrids I have are in the besseae, schilimi group (red and pink ones), and they love it! Roots grow directly into the bottom "reservoir".
I water them a lot (several times a week) and make sure it always overflows from the bottom holes as to renew most of the water inside the pot. If that helps...


----------



## Slipper lover (Sep 12, 2017)

That is also quiet helpful thank you very much


----------

